# My BIG Dilemma



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

Last week I did a install of lion on my system.
After I did the updates & reboot I got the error msg "You are unable to log in to the FileVault user account "jim" at this time"
Logging in to the account failed because an error occurred.
Yes I had FileVault turned on, wish I didn't.
So from what I have been reading is Snow Leopard has FileVault 1 and Lion has FileVault 2.
I have been backing up though time machine for ever and have done restores many times.
Each time I do a restore I get the error msg.
I have tried to do install's and migration with both OS's with no luck.

Now after trying countless time I get this error msg.
Will come in a few post as it is long.

I don't know what I'm reading?
Can anyone help please?

Jan 24 08:29:17 localhost LCA[79]: Folder Manager is being asked to create a folder (cach) while running as uid 0
Jan 24 08:29:36 localhost LCA[79]: Using keyboard layout 0
Jan 24 08:29:47 localhost LCA[79]: Found primary language hint "en"
Jan 24 08:37:53 localhost LCA[79]: Launching the Installer using language code "English"
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Mac OS X Installer application started
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: 1 display(s) found.
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Display[1] is using OpenGL acceleration.
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: @(#)PROGRAM:Install PROJECT:Install-580
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: @(#)PROGRAM:Mac OS X Installer PROJECT:OSInstaller-262
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Hardware: MacBook4,1 @ 2.10 GHz (x 2), 4096 MB RAM
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Running OS Build: Mac OS X 10.6.3 (10D575)
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: DYLD_NO_FIX_PREBINDING=1
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: PATH=/usr/bin:/bin:/usr/sbin:/sbin
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: PWD=/
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: SHLVL=1
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: OS_INSTALL=1
Jan 24 08:38:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Env: _=/System/Installation/CDIS/LCA.app/Contents/MacOS/LCA
Jan 24 08:38:14 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Using install media product at /System/Installation/Packages
Jan 24 08:38:14 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Opening OSInstall package '/System/Installation/Packages/OSInstall.mpkg'.
Jan 24 08:38:21 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Memory statistics for 'Install Mac OS X' pane:
Jan 24 08:38:21 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 659 MB wired, 3 MB trapped, 71 MB active, 47 MB inactive, 3316 MB free, 3434 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:38:58 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Memory statistics for 'Select a Backup Source' pane:
Jan 24 08:38:58 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 669 MB wired, 3 MB trapped, 81 MB active, 48 MB inactive, 3295 MB free, 3424 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:39:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: status: {\n "status-stage" = initialize;\n}.
Jan 24 08:39:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: status: {\n "status-stage" = attach;\n}.
Jan 24 08:39:05 localhost OSInstaller[162]: status: {\n "status-stage" = mounting;\n}.
Jan 24 08:39:10 localhost OSInstaller[162]: status: {\n "status-stage" = "post-process";\n}.
Jan 24 08:39:10 localhost OSInstaller[162]: status: {\n "status-stage" = cleanup;\n}.
Jan 24 08:39:11 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Tried to open backup image '/Volumes/Mac Back Up/Jim Armstrong‚Äôs MacBook.sparsebundle'. Result = 0.
Jan 24 08:39:13 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Memory statistics for 'Select a Backup' pane:
Jan 24 08:39:13 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 686 MB wired, 3 MB trapped, 86 MB active, 48 MB inactive, 3273 MB free, 3407 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:39:26 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Using cached backup size 99415511040
Jan 24 08:39:26 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Memory statistics for 'Select a Destination' pane:
Jan 24 08:39:26 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 685 MB wired, 3 MB trapped, 87 MB active, 48 MB inactive, 3273 MB free, 3408 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:39:38 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Memory statistics for 'Restoring' pane:
Jan 24 08:39:38 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 690 MB wired, 2 MB trapped, 87 MB active, 49 MB inactive, 3268 MB free, 3404 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:39:38 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] erasing disk 'Macintosh HD'
Jan 24 08:39:38 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] erase started
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] erase completed
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical memory statistics immediately before turning on virtual memory backing store:
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Physical Memory Allocation: 695 MB wired, 2 MB trapped, 87 MB active, 49 MB inactive, 3263 MB free, 3399 MB usable, 4096 MB total
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: Activated virtual memory backing store at mount point '/Volumes/Macintosh HD'
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] started vm on target disk.
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] ensuring permissions on /Volumes/Macintosh HD
Jan 24 08:39:53 localhost OSInstaller[162]: [RESTORE] restoring from: /Volumes/Time Machine Backups/Backups.backupdb/Jim Armstrong‚Äôs MacBook/2014-01-20-204002/Macintosh HD


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101d04000 - 0x101d3efff com.apple.bom 10.0 (164) <E5C9AFBD-68C1-197E-72B0-B43295DC87DC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bom
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101d4e000 - 0x101d9cfe7 com.apple.PackageKit 1.0.2 (73) <B967ED65-8E17-256C-A536-68F2F45803EC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageKit
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101dd2000 - 0x101e79fe7 com.apple.SystemMigration 300.2 (372) <0C83BF3C-1924-5B26-B321-DB6FE86C49DC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SystemMigration.framework/Versions/A/SystemMigration
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102067000 - 0x102067ff7 com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <210A4C56-BECB-E3E4-B6EE-7EC53E02265D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10206a000 - 0x102079fff libxar.1.dylib ??? (???) <0E323815-A88A-E239-973F-2819CED2282E> /usr/lib/libxar.1.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102081000 - 0x102306fef com.apple.security 6.1.1 (37594) <ED08CC62-42E2-E97F-E807-C09EB1CF950D> /System/Library/Frameworks/Security.framework/Versions/A/Security
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x1023fc000 - 0x10240dff7 libz.1.dylib 1.2.3 (compatibility 1.0.0) <C1154E2E-B1CB-1FAD-77ED-B139BA1AB073> /usr/lib/libz.1.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102412000 - 0x102420ff7 libkxld.dylib ??? (???) <E685E658-C908-95B9-8D16-8153C1CE05D7> /usr/lib/system/libkxld.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102424000 - 0x102470fff libauto.dylib ??? (???) <072804DF-36AD-2DBE-7EF8-639CFB79077F> /usr/lib/libauto.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10247d000 - 0x10263bfff libicucore.A.dylib 40.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <1B6C3785-BE99-EAD5-69AB-B28C40466A82> /usr/lib/libicucore.A.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x1026aa000 - 0x102727fef libstdc++.6.dylib 7.9.0 (compatibility 7.0.0) <35ECA411-2C08-FD7D-11B1-1B7A04921A5C> /usr/lib/libstdc++.6.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102788000 - 0x10278cff7 libmathCommon.A.dylib 315.0.0 (compatibility 1.0.0) <95718673-FEEE-B6ED-B127-BCDBDB60D4E5> /usr/lib/system/libmathCommon.A.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10278f000 - 0x102848fff libsqlite3.dylib 9.6.0 (compatibility 9.0.0) <5A15E12A-AE8F-1A36-BBC7-564E7D7AD0FB> /usr/lib/libsqlite3.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102858000 - 0x102865ff7 com.apple.AppleFSCompression 24.0.1 (1.0) <E527EB59-5BA7-246E-EEF7-AB2C81214633> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/AppleFSCompression.framework/Versions/A/AppleFSCompression
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10286d000 - 0x102879fff libbz2.1.0.dylib 1.0.5 (compatibility 1.0.0) <5C876577-ACB7-020C-F7DB-EE0135C3AB8D> /usr/lib/libbz2.1.0.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10287e000 - 0x102995fef libxml2.2.dylib 10.3.0 (compatibility 10.0.0) <EE067D7E-15B3-F043-6FBD-10BA31FE76C7> /usr/lib/libxml2.2.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x1029be000 - 0x102a8efff com.apple.CFNetwork 454.9.4 (454.9.4) <33395EDD-D653-6EAD-57A6-9C718D69D2DA> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CFNetwork.framework/Versions/A/CFNetwork
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102b01000 - 0x102e34fef com.apple.CoreServices.CarbonCore 861.6 (861.6) <652B1704-460F-F0D1-B917-B08698E0EF7F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/CarbonCore.framework/Versions/A/CarbonCore
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102ead000 - 0x102ef7ff7 com.apple.Metadata 10.6.3 (507.8) <A850E5A6-69D8-EBC1-B005-43F72B58EA36> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/Metadata.framework/Versions/A/Metadata
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102f21000 - 0x102fdeff7 com.apple.CoreServices.OSServices 357 (357) <7CFA1963-B639-BE99-12F1-220DF214AB50> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/OSServices.framework/Versions/A/OSServices
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x103038000 - 0x1030c8fff com.apple.SearchKit 1.3.0 (1.3.0) <4175DC31-1506-228A-08FD-C704AC9DF642> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/SearchKit.framework/Versions/A/SearchKit
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x103106000 - 0x103141fff com.apple.AE 496.4 (496.4) <CBEDB6A1-FD85-F842-4EB8-CC289FAE0F24> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/AE.framework/Versions/A/AE
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10315b000 - 0x1031fbfff com.apple.LaunchServices 362.1 (362.1) <2740103A-6C71-D99F-8C6F-FA264546AD8F> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/LaunchServices.framework/Versions/A/LaunchServices
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x103241000 - 0x103269fff com.apple.DictionaryServices 1.1.1 (1.1.1) <9FD709FC-23F0-F270-EAC1-C590CD516A36> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/Frameworks/DictionaryServices.framework/Versions/A/DictionaryServices
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x103283000 - 0x103299fef libbsm.0.dylib ??? (???) <42D3023A-A1F7-4121-6417-FCC6B51B3E90> /usr/lib/libbsm.0.dylib
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x1032a2000 - 0x1032b1fff com.apple.NetFS 3.2.1 (3.2.1) <FF21DB1E-F425-1005-FB70-BC19CAF4006E>


----------



## Bruins04 (Sep 20, 2008)

Sorry the log is to big to load
I can email anyone who may help all of it.
Or let me know how to load it all?

Thank you.


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

Bruins04 said:


> Sorry the log is to big to load
> I can email anyone who may help all of it.
> Or let me know how to load it all?
> 
> Thank you.


You can upload the entire log to pastebin - Type, paste, share.. Make sure you redact any private information.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

It is these sort of issues that turned me off to FileVault as far back as the Jaguar era. Since then my recommendation is to use FileVault only in those rare instances where denying access to anyone else is more important than you being able to access your data.

That said I hope you have a bootable external clone of the original SnowLeopard install, which might make it easier you to start from scratch.

EDIT: Please note my recommendation also applies to the firmware password route, which I have seen actually brick an otherwise usable computer.


----------



## pm-r (May 17, 2009)

+1 to eMacMan's comments.

I've had to deal with FV's goof ups twice, and the last time was to rescue my niece's MB which took almost a week when I made some time.

One of the most absurd things I discovered with it enabled was that not one single Apple software had run since a clean install of a few years earlier. How dumb but secure is that??


----------



## John Clay (Jun 25, 2006)

eMacMan said:


> It is these sort of issues that turned me off to FileVault as far back as the Jaguar era. Since then my recommendation is to use FileVault only in those rare instances where denying access to anyone else is more important than you being able to access your data.
> 
> That said I hope you have a bootable external clone of the original SnowLeopard install, which might make it easier you to start from scratch.
> 
> EDIT: Please note my recommendation also applies to the firmware password route, which I have seen actually brick an otherwise usable computer.


FileVault 1 was introduced in Panther. FileVault 2 is an entirely different beast. While version 1 used a disk image to encrypt user data, and was clunky and slow, version 2 uses whole disk encryption. It has none of the downsides of version 1, and is absolutely reliable.

I use FileVault 2 on all my computers.

How could a firmware password possibly brick a computer? It's easy to reset the firmware, thus removing the password. Given that, there's no way to irreparably brick the computer.


----------



## eMacMan (Nov 27, 2006)

John Clay said:


> FileVault 1 was introduced in Panther. FileVault 2 is an entirely different beast. While version 1 used a disk image to encrypt user data, and was clunky and slow, version 2 uses whole disk encryption. It has none of the downsides of version 1, and is absolutely reliable.
> 
> I use FileVault 2 on all my computers.
> 
> How could a firmware password possibly brick a computer? It's easy to reset the firmware, thus removing the password. Given that, there's no way to irreparably brick the computer.


Most of the time that is true, I have seen a pair of the other variety admittedly pre-MacIntel. After I gave up two supposedly smarter techs had a crack as well. FWIW we were able to restore 33 out of 35 of those old iMacs. As to the other two the decision was made that as the computers were scheduled for retirement in about 6 months they just weren't worth wasting any more time. 

Since most MacIntels require creating then booting from, a FW restore CD or DVD. How is that being managed for owners of the latest non optical drive versions?

I thought FileVault one was as far back as Jaguar but do not insist on it. It has been a very long time and FV certainly created some real misery. We are in complete agreement about sparse disk images. 

FileVault 2 is still only as reliable as a users ability to remember a password and obviously capable of wiping out FileVault 1 if it is installed without first turning off the former version. Bonus being that in all likelihood it rendered that data un-recoverable.

FWIW The half dozen or so items I need to encrypt, I store on a small encrypted RW disk image. Quick and clean with absolute control over what is and is not encrypted.


----------



## wastan (Oct 5, 2014)

/System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Apple80211.framework/Versions/A/Apple80211
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101d04000 - 0x101d3efff com.apple.bom 10.0 (164) <E5C9AFBD-68C1-197E-72B0-B43295DC87DC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/Bom.framework/Versions/A/Bombeejacon:baby::yawn:
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101d4e000 - 0x101d9cfe7 com.apple.PackageKit 1.0.2 (73) <B967ED65-8E17-256C-A536-68F2F45803EC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/PackageKit.framework/Versions/A/PackageKit
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x101dd2000 - 0x101e79fe7 com.apple.SystemMigration 300.2 (372) <0C83BF3C-1924-5B26-B321-DB6FE86C49DC> /System/Library/PrivateFrameworks/SystemMigration.framework/Versions/A/SystemMigration
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x102067000 - 0x102067ff7 com.apple.CoreServices 44 (44) <210A4C56-BECB-E3E4-B6EE-7EC53E02265D> /System/Library/Frameworks/CoreServices.framework/Versions/A/CoreServices
Jan 24 08:50:45 localhost ReportCrash[225]: 0x10206a000 - 0x102079fff libxar.1.dylib ??? (???) <0E323815-A88A-E239-973F-


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

John Clay said:


> How could a firmware password possibly brick a computer? It's easy to reset the firmware, thus removing the password. Given that, there's no way to irreparably brick the computer.


Ditto. Once you know the trick, getting past the firmware password is child's play (with the exception of rMBPs and probably MBAs as well...?)

As for the OP - my first suggestion would be to reinstall 10.6.8 - the .8 possibly being the key here - and then restoring... but it seems you did that (?). :-(


----------



## monokitty (Jan 26, 2002)

CubaMark said:


> Ditto. Once you know the trick, getting past the firmware password is child's play (with the exception of rMBPs and probably MBAs as well...?)
> 
> As for the OP - my first suggestion would be to reinstall 10.6.8 - the .8 possibly being the key here - and then restoring... but it seems you did that (?). :-(


Macs with non-removable RAM actually can be bricked with a firmware password if you don't know it; requires Apple Service Provider/Apple Store support to unlock it. It has gotten more secure.

But this thread is old school now.


----------

